# Feldgrind missing O-ring - what dimensions?



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a second hand Feldgrind, and unless I am mistaken it appears to be missing the O-ring near the top of the main shaft that stops the grind setting adjusting during grinding. Does anyone know what size O-ring I should buy to fit here? The shaft diameter here looks to be about 8mm. I have tried 8mm internal diameter by 1.6mm cross section, but this was too thick - I couldn't put it back together. I then ordered some 8mmx1mm from eBay, but they seem too thin. I will try something in-between if I can get hold of them, but if anyone can tell me what I am *supposed* to use, I would be grateful!

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the "O" ring supposed to be compressed into position to improve grip / hold ?

In another post someone had same problem and contacted Peter, who sent them some spares. (no mention of size)

For a slight difference in size, try imperial dimensions Ie 5/16" X3/64" or 5/16 X 1/16 ???


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

No, it's an internal o-ring that stops the grind setting wandering during grinding. I thought about contacting Peter, but wasn't sure how fruitful that would be given that I purchased it secondhand, and so I thought I would try asking here first.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Get me a picture and dimensions I may be able to find one for you cant be much different than O rings go in geared diffs form my racing days.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Get me a picture and dimensions I may be able to find one for you cant be much different than O rings go in geared diffs form my racing days.

Here LIKE THIS


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

I got mine from reachengineering supplies on ebay. 6mm x 1.5mm


----------

